# Medial Unicompartmental Arthroplasty Cpt Code



## campy1961 (Oct 8, 2010)

I do not see a specific code for this surgery.  I was going to use 27599 Unlisted but if there is a better code out there, please let me know. 

Thank you:


----------



## JMeggett (Oct 8, 2010)

Check out 27446.  

Jenna


----------

